# Phrag. Grande 'Glen's Pride'



## e-spice (Nov 27, 2017)

Here's a nice little compact Grande clone.


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2017)

That's one beautiful Phrag., e-spice!!! I love everything
about it...color, form, long red petals...just WOW!


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 27, 2017)

I agree with abax, great looking Phrag.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 28, 2017)

Gorgeous, all around!


----------



## blondie (Nov 28, 2017)

That's a very good clone congrats a lovley bloom


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 1, 2017)

Beautiful !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

